# Burned R32 - 3.2 + 1.8T = R18 Build Thread - A Different Kind of "R"



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

*Let me start of by saying this build in no way expresses our opinion of the 3.2 24v, I know some R enthusiasts will say what we are doing is sacrilegious or that we are crazy for removing VW's "big block" power plant.  The VR6 is a great base with a ton of potential, in fact all of the current APTuning employees have owned a some fashion of turbo VR in their car diving lives, but lacks in the ease of improvement when it comes to forced induction. 

But with that being said, we came across this car as salvage due to an engine fire. Original plan was to simply part the car with our standard salvage parts sales, but upon closer inspection realized the fire actually stayed contained under the hood. 

After removing the charred VR lump and cleaning everything we found that the car was surprisingly in good shape, basically the only things damaged were those that would be changed in a typical motor swap(with the exception of body damage to the hood, fender, and lights). This got us thinking............

Since 2004 we have had an itch to have an R32 due to it's good points, such as the universality and support of the mk4 platform, but mainly the all wheel drive system :laugh:, however while this was always talked about, wishing it was a factory turbo charged would be much easier and feasible to modify. 

So now most of you see where this is going. Taking the VR out of a perfectly good R32 would be kind of dumb to go down to a 1.8t but this car was the perfect reason to do so as fixing it back to a typical R would have just been a waste of money and parting it, well that's not nearly as fun! Therefore we came to the conclusion that we wanted to build the "R" VW should have brought to the states. Considering the rest of the world has it examples such as the S3, Cupra, etc. we didn't think this was that far fetched of an idea. (granted the U.S. has the 225hp TT but that is not a practical car for most people)

The plan for this car will be to remove all the VR6 specific parts, replace with a 1.8T with a slightly larger turbo. Making a million horsepower is nice but with the 1.8T there is going to be inherent lag which would not be fun in a car of this nature. So sorry to disappoint if any were expecting a 600hp monster, this will be the equivalent of an OEM+ type of build

Keep on eye out as we plan to update weekly with progress of the swap and install of numerous replacement and upgraded parts. 
*

*When first picked up, you can see the damage and the aftermarket wheels which need to go.*


























*Engine bay and body panels repainted.*


























*FK Coils installed up front, new wheel bearings pressed in, new tie rod assemblies, control arm bushings. Subframe, sway bar, control arms all cleaned and powder coated.*


























*Dash out for some wiring repair & swapping*










*New drivetrain correct badging :laugh:*


----------



## pgk2004 (Nov 4, 2005)

subscribed. :beer:


----------



## EF9Si (Dec 12, 2003)

Watching this!:beer:


----------



## Budsdubbin (Jul 14, 2008)

I've been looking into this.:thumbup:


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

werd..didnt another user do this as well?

should be cool.:beer:


----------



## MarkusWolf (Dec 10, 2001)

Cool!

Can you tell us what you paid for the salvaged car for?

Thanks


----------



## Budsdubbin (Jul 14, 2008)

What will you need to make this work? 225tt tranny with transfer case, 1.8t with ecu and wiring harness. Isn't the haldex system tied into the ecu? .... Details :thumbup:

By the way did you guys get my Rods yet?:laugh:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

MarkusWolf said:


> Cool!
> 
> Can you tell us what you paid for the salvaged car for?
> 
> Thanks


well it is via auction so its always a tell tale sign of what another will go for as I have seen worse ones go for more and better ones go for less. Just depends on who is bidding and when. But if i remember correctly this car went for around $3800 auction price. There are other buyer and bidding fees that can easily rack up to another $500-$1000 dollars depending the auction and not sure what they were on this car.


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

Vegeta Gti said:


> werd..didnt another user do this as well?
> 
> should be cool.:beer:


yes  but he is going to the other end of the darkside- carbon roof, hatch & hood. cage and 600 hp 

oh wait he is me but none the less excited to see this as well. Means we can brainstorm with each other


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

theswoleguy said:


> yes  but he is going to the other end of the darkside- carbon roof, hatch & hood. cage and 600 hp
> 
> oh wait he is me but none the less excited to see this as well. Means we can brainstorm with each other


Hey nothing wrong with that, im sure it will be awesome, its just beyond how involved we want to get with the car. 

We already have a MK6 gti to go racing with next year that any consumer can easily duplicate

And the "New" R is on order and have plenty of plans for that as well muuuahhhh ahhhh ahhhh


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

i would do carbon if it was actually netting me wieght loss..cos it doesnt always weigh less lol


----------



## ejg3855 (Sep 23, 2004)

Budsdubbin said:


> What will you need to make this work? 225tt tranny with transfer case, 1.8t with ecu and wiring harness. Isn't the haldex system tied into the ecu? .... Details :thumbup:


Haldex is tied into the ECU but there are ways around that, look into the hybrid/swap forums.

It basically uses the ABS, and both YAW sensors, if you want to run the OEM setup.

any 02m with t-case will work, you need a 02M to 1.8T bellhousing as the VR is different. 

They will need an Engine bay wiring harness and an ECU of some sort.


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

ejg3855 said:


> Haldex is tied into the ECU but there are ways around that, look into the hybrid/swap forums.
> 
> It basically uses the ABS, and both YAW sensors, if you want to run the OEM setup.
> 
> ...


TT225 transmission and wideband ecu (haldex is an option they can click and enable), engine harness


----------



## ejg3855 (Sep 23, 2004)

I am actually thinking that the VR6 transmission would be better for a boosted 1.8T than a 225 (too short) then just use the 1.8T bellhousing.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

Yea the replacement drivetrain is easy as we have plenty of MK4 1.8T salvage cars to pick from. 

Also happen to have a 180hp quattro TT trans(5spd 02m) we are thinking of using as it has better gear ratios for increased power, on paper that is anyway, anyone have any experience with it?


----------



## One-Eight GTI (Jan 5, 2010)

Watching this one:thumbup::thumbup: I would love to find an R in the same condition as this one, burnt out 6 and swap my engine in it...opcorn:


----------



## ejg3855 (Sep 23, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> Yea the replacement drivetrain is easy as we have plenty of MK4 1.8T salvage cars to pick from.
> 
> Also happen to have a 180hp quattro TT trans(5spd 02m) we are thinking of using as it has better gear ratios for increased power, on paper that is anyway, anyone have any experience with it?


I have a 5sp and 6sp quattro car, and for larger power levels the 6spds are wayyy to close. I will be looking into getting a different gear sets.

Problem being the 6spds use 2 final drive sets for 1-4 and 5-6.


----------



## Gulfstream (Jul 28, 2010)

When my 02M FML goes down the drain I'm getting the 02M ERF tdi box which also is 6 speed. Same materials and from UK I hear boosted 1.8T's never have any bearing issues with the ERF box. 

Much better ratios for BT as well.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

ejg3855 said:


> I have a 5sp and 6sp quattro car, and for larger power levels the 6spds are wayyy to close. I will be looking into getting a different gear sets.
> 
> Problem being the 6spds use 2 final drive sets for 1-4 and 5-6.


The 5spd 02m would also have two pinion ratios


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

ejg3855 said:


> I am actually thinking that the VR6 transmission would be better for a boosted 1.8T than a 225 (too short) then just use the 1.8T bellhousing.





[email protected] said:


> Yea the replacement drivetrain is easy as we have plenty of MK4 1.8T salvage cars to pick from.
> 
> Also happen to have a 180hp quattro TT trans(5spd 02m) we are thinking of using as it has better gear ratios for increased power, on paper that is anyway, anyone have any experience with it?





ejg3855 said:


> I have a 5sp and 6sp quattro car, and for larger power levels the 6spds are wayyy to close. I will be looking into getting a different gear sets.
> 
> Problem being the 6spds use 2 final drive sets for 1-4 and 5-6.


this is why i still have my 02m fwd 6 speed transmission. I will be taking the final drives from it and swapping it into the 02m TTquattro 6 speed then selling the 02m fwd

i have looked into the diesel boxes as well but something about doing 60 in first and 270 in 6th is a stretch


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

[email protected] said:


> Also happen to have a 180hp quattro TT trans(5spd 02m) we are thinking of using as it has better gear ratios for increased power, on paper that is anyway, anyone have any experience with it?


There are the TDI boxes w/ taller gears of course and a few of the early o2m Euro boxes have taller final drive than what was offered in the US. I'm running one of the older s3 boxes w/ the taller ratios. I forget the exact trans code. For me it was very difficult to find info the older boxes; there isn't much info online. At home I have a spreadsheet that I personally complied about all 30 different versions of the euro o2m ratios and models they came on. My car isn't a drag car and only 350ish HP but I don't feel the ratios are to short at all. Might not be best for dragging but on the street it works well (dropping maybe 1500ish RPM's between shifts?) My original o2m from memory felt much shorter and I was quickly banging through gears on the k03/k04.

P.S. can you answer my question in the dyno thread?




theswoleguy said:


> i have looked into the diesel boxes as well but something about doing 60 in first and 270 in 6th is a stretch


Feel the same; after I plugged everything into the calculators I realized 6th would be nearly useless, falling out of boost on a BT 1.8.


----------



## ejg3855 (Sep 23, 2004)

I have to rebuke on the VR vs 1.8T 02M

After further review the only difference is the 2nd Ring and pinion sets.

02M tt225	02M R32
3.417	3.417
2.106	2.105
1.429	1.429
1.088	1.088
1.097	1.097
0.912	0.912

4.24	4.24


3.316	3.22


----------



## ejg3855 (Sep 23, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> The 5spd 02m would also have two pinion ratios


correct its actually 02M based and has plastic idler pieces where the 6th speed would go.


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

TooLFan46n2 said:


> Feel the same; after I plugged everything into the calculators I realized 6th would be nearly useless, falling out of boost on a BT 1.8.


ya something about stalling at 80mph by shifting to 6th isnt the greatest :laugh:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

ejg3855 said:


> correct its actually 02M based and has plastic idler pieces where the 6th speed would go.


Its basically the same as the 6spd but the gear/sleeve is just blank where 6th would be


----------



## Gulfstream (Jul 28, 2010)

theswoleguy said:


> ya something about stalling at 80mph by shifting to 6th isnt the greatest :laugh:


not if you live near the autobahn with free speed :laugh:


----------



## Rac_337 (Sep 24, 2004)

good stuff! watching this!

jealous! I want AWD. lol.


----------



## zrau17 (Apr 21, 2010)

Always wanted to see this happen knowing I can't do it myself, good luck :thumbup:


----------



## colony7 (Apr 20, 2010)

tom, are you looking for a running motor for it or are you going to piece together your own? i have a bunch of engine stuff sitting around ill bring up to you for dirt cheap just to clear out


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

2.5 ftw


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

theswoleguy said:


> 2.5 ftw


stop giving him ideas :laugh:

Tom , what about the 02J route since big power isnt a goal?


----------



## ejg3855 (Sep 23, 2004)

Issam Abed said:


> Tom , what about the 02J route since big power isnt a goal?


Can you bolt the transfer case to an 02J ?


----------



## Crazy Al 91 (Aug 13, 2008)

opcorn: on man, this should be good


----------



## bakana (Sep 18, 2005)

I gave this some thought last year when I came across an R with blown engine. Should have did it but didnt have the space to work on it at the time. Decided to source a 225TT for my 2.1 beast  as I didnt have much luck finding any Rs in my area that are in my price range.

APT has done some work for me in the past and I picked up a whole GLI front end and rears stuff last year. Guy came in on a Sat so I could pick up parts since it was the only day I could. Great guy to deal with. This should be a sweet project and cant wait to see the progress.

What are the current engine and turbo plans? 2871R or larger/smaller? I say build a Twinscroll setup for the new EFR so you can build me one too


----------



## Navydub (Sep 30, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Cool looking forward to seeing what this thing does.

Any thoughts on turbo yet? I think this thing could be a beast with a BW EFR or the HTA68. Both would give stock like spool but could pull out 300-350awhp which I think would be perfect for an "OEM +" type build.

Anyway, subscribed


----------



## foundubbedriver (Jan 10, 2006)

opcorn:


----------



## DMVDUB (Jan 11, 2010)

MORE!


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

ejg3855 said:


> Can you bolt the transfer case to an 02J ?


You cant bolt an 02M transfer case onto an 02J. You need a AYR bell housing or FEX complete transmission.With our project we sourced an FEX gearbox out of a Skoda Octavia 4 x 4. It is essentially a modern day 02C (AYR) but allows you to use the R32 rear differential (due to the _MKIV_ transfer case). If power isnt your end goal then you can save an easy 40-50 lbs on the nose going the FEX route.
:thumbup:


----------



## LGDUBR (Mar 13, 2007)

Awesome!! I've always wanted to see someone do something like this. Subscribed opcorn:


----------



## Spiller337 (Nov 27, 2009)

This is too cool and I'm surprised it hasn't be done before. Definitely going to be a legit build. Even though I'd rather have a 3.2, this is something i'm going to be watching.

I didn't read every post, did you mention power goals anywhere?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

theswoleguy said:


> 2.5 ftw


Trust me there is all kinds of cool more exotic swaps out there. For example I considered a 2.0t fsi but wanna keep it fairlycorrect to if Vw brought one over.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

Issam Abed said:


> Tom , what about the 02J route since big power isnt a goal?


Nah I don't trust an 02J fwd let alone awd


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

Gonna go with an APR based kit with a 3071, wasn't originally sure but the setup all but literally fell into my lap so figure why not


----------



## Navydub (Sep 30, 2006)

*FV-QR*

3071 seems like an awfully laggy turbo for an "OEM+" feel


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

Navydub said:


> 3071 seems like an awfully laggy turbo for an "OEM+" feel


Nah it was on a customers car and drove great

To me lag is 4k+ rpm. I think too many are spoiled by minuscule quick spool stock turbo 

And by oem+ I meant nothing ridiculous power or cost wise, I want this to be something that most can duplicate on a modest budget


----------



## Mr.V-Dub (Jun 4, 2007)

Read through this.... And I loooove it!

:thumbup:


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> Nah it was on a customers car and drove great
> 
> To me lag is 4k+ rpm. I think too many are spoiled by minuscule quick spool stock turbo
> 
> And by oem+ I meant nothing ridiculous power or cost wise, I want this to be something that most can duplicate on a modest budget


ya man my 72mm spools to 25+ by 2500  :laugh:


----------



## screwball (Dec 11, 2001)

3071R :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

watching


----------



## 05GTIMarine (Nov 11, 2008)

foundubbedriver said:


> opcorn:


i hve lots of parts from a jetta i tore down. dash interior pieces and whatnot. also have lots of engine related parts. if you need anything lemme know


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

05GTIMarine said:


> i hve lots of parts from a jetta i tore down. dash interior pieces and whatnot. also have lots of engine related parts. if you need anything lemme know


We currently have like a dozen 1.8t salvage cars, thanks anyways


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

I'm in lets see what happens :thumbup:opcorn:


----------



## MÄDDNESSS (Oct 18, 2010)

just read throw this whole thread.
this is gonna be an awesome build.:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
opcorn:


----------



## rains (May 30, 2008)

interesting. Will watch thread :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

*Anyone have a nice set of aristos for sale?*


----------



## screwball (Dec 11, 2001)

oh hell no dude, don't put some cruddy aristos on there. I'm not saying to put 11" wide rims w/ 6" wide tires on it, but there's at least 10 rims better than aristos to throw on there.


----------



## TheBossQ (Aug 15, 2009)

The car probably set itself on fire when the P/O put those wheels on it.

"Goodbye, cruel world" *cuts its own fuel lines*


----------



## kamahao112 (Nov 17, 2007)

very nice :thumbup: for all the effort 

Only thing that concerns me is the structural integrity of the metal may be compromised by all the heat during the fire .. 

too much heat will make metal A LOT harder/brittle and will not act as designed by the OE to crumple in a collision especially when it comes down to high strength steel aka HSS and ultra high strength steel aka UHSS or commonly called boron .. 

other problem is knowing where HSS and UHSS are used in a car is you cant tell just by looking at it but once you try to cut it you will know.. and more and more OE's are being required to use it and more of it .. 

how many of you tried cutting a bumper reinforcement on a mk4 with a swalzall ??? lol .. boron .... 

sorry but thats the collision tech in me talking and in no way shape or form i am trying to say it wont be safe since i have pulled and straightened many mk4's ... the mk4 chassis is old enough to where there is no born in the frame rails or fender apron... mk5 on the other hand ummm yea lol :thumbup:and eace:


a little reading on boron 
http://www.i-car.com.au/pdf/advantage/online/2004/051004.pdf

and a 20k welder :laugh: lol but is will be a body shop requirement in the rear future 
http://www.prospot.com/products/i4/


----------



## betozoom (Jun 2, 2006)

Suscribed, My car is R20, with r32 transmission tt bellhousing


----------



## MÄDDNESSS (Oct 18, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> *Anyone have a nice set of aristos for sale?*


i know a guy selling his Aristos.
PM me for more info.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

screwball said:


> oh hell no dude, don't put some cruddy aristos on there. I'm not saying to put 11" wide rims w/ 6" wide tires on it, but there's at least 10 rims better than aristos to throw on there.


They are in no way my favorite wheel in the world just want to get the car looking original on the outside first.


----------



## steve-o 16v GLI (Jun 26, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> We currently have like a dozen 1.8t salvage cars, thanks anyways


you should hook me up with a 02m swap. Honestly though Il have to get in touch with you guys. Im looking to get ccm gears put in my 02a. And would like to discuss a future o2m swap.

This is gonna be an awesome project I hope to see it.:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

kamahao112 said:


> very nice :thumbup: for all the effort
> 
> Only thing that concerns me is the structural integrity of the metal may be compromised by all the heat during the fire ..
> 
> ...


Appreciate the feedback but we didnt do the body work here, we had it thoroughly checked by a body shop and were giving the ok

It was actually just teh battery area and around the back of the motor, never even got down to frame rails. We were worried bout the strut towers so they were cleaned, re-welded and re-coated


----------



## kamahao112 (Nov 17, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Appreciate the feedback but we didnt do the body work here, we had it thoroughly checked by a body shop and were giving the ok
> 
> It was actually just teh battery area and around the back of the motor, never even got down to frame rails. We were worried bout the strut towers so they were cleaned, re-welded and re-coated



ahh very good  then i say that was a very good donor car then :thumbup: im interested in the finished product


----------



## mk4boost (Jul 31, 2010)

opcorn:


----------



## screwball (Dec 11, 2001)

you should set those aristos on fire.


----------



## M_K_4_GUY (Sep 30, 2011)

Cant wait opcorn:


----------



## bakana (Sep 18, 2005)

If your going with the base APR kit with the T25 flange then how about using on of the smaller BW EFRs? Ive been fighting over the ideas of a GTX3071r or the BW EFR 7064 to replace my 3076r. RAI is making some good power out of the 6758 EFR on the A4 platform. I realize free and good parts are ideal and I wish everyday parts would fall into my lap but your building a unique project here why no go with some new tech? The EFR was inspired by OEM turbo setups, so says BW  Either way she will be nasty.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

Haven't done much the last couple days to the car but tore apart the transmission to show the comparison of the 5spd 02M(180hp TT Quattro) vs. 6spd 02M

The 5spd version has noticeably larger teeth which would obviously make the gears stronger. If you look close in the pic you can see that but is more apparent in person.

One thing I honestly never noticed until now(5spd 02M boxes are fairly rare) is that Audi/Vw probably only saved themselves about $100 by not making it a 6spd. The input shaft has 6th gear on it (red arrow in picture below) and only the pinion shaft gear is gone, replaced by a brass sleeve(yellow arrow in picture below). I found this quite odd. :screwy:

As seen in the list below the 5spd has a nicer spread on 3rd and 4th gears.

*02M DXW 5spd 180hp TT*


1st gear = 3.818
2nd gear = 2.105
3rd gear = 1.345
4th gear = 0.972
5th gear = 0.970
R/P 1st-4th = 4.200
R/P 5th-rev = 3.316


*02M/Y GQV 6spd R32*


1st gear = 3.357
2nd gear = 2.087
3rd gear = 1.469
4th gear = 1.088
5th gear = 1.108
6th gear = 0.912
R/P = 3.273(only the lower is listed in bentley?!?)


----------



## BrownBag (May 18, 2006)

In opcorn:


----------



## AndrewPatterson (May 31, 2007)

no updates?


----------



## ldaledub (Oct 14, 2007)

AndrewPatterson said:


> no updates?


:laugh:


----------



## builtvw (Sep 20, 2009)

def would like some updates and more pictures


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

Hopefully later this week, in October we had a couple events so didn't have time for it and November was just crazy busy.


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> To me lag is 4k+ rpm. I think too many are spoiled by minuscule quick spool stock turbo


This :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

Have not done much lately as we have been swamped at the shop and with salvage cars. 

Got the front suspension, bushings, brakes, etc. pretty much buttoned up. 

Dropped the rear out to clean, paint/coat, and upgrade the bushings and probably install a rear Peloquin differential


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

Where are the front rotors from? I don't see mk4 R32 application on your site.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

elRey said:


> Where are the front rotors from? I don't see mk4 R32 application on your site.


We had them custom made. We weren't too happy with the choices out there so we had a pair of new OEM rotors machined

To duplicate them I believe it would be about $120 on top of the price of the rotors


----------



## rodgertherabit (Apr 16, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> We had them custom made. We weren't too happy with the choices out there so we had a pair of new OEM rotors machined
> 
> To duplicate them I believe it would be about $120 on top of the price of the rotors


Ive heard of people doing this. I should get mine checked out while its on jack stands :laugh:


----------



## boosted b5 (Nov 1, 2004)

the car lit itself on fire because those wheels were so hideous :facepalm:


----------



## 87vr6 (Jan 17, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> We had them custom made. We weren't too happy with the choices out there so we had a pair of new OEM rotors machined
> 
> To duplicate them I believe it would be about $120 on top of the price of the rotors


How about all 4 rotors? I'd like to have this done for mine...


----------



## desertdubs_C (Sep 20, 2009)

boosted b5 said:


> the car lit itself on fire because those wheels were so hideous :facepalm:


It was car suicide as soon as those rims touched the car. Too bad it doesn't happen to other cars with the same wheels :sly:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

87vr6 said:


> How about all 4 rotors? I'd like to have this done for mine...


The rear already exist, we sell Racing Brake(TPM) rears, we did the front to match


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

So a modest budget would be?......


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

320hpBlackTT said:


> So a modest budget would be?......


Sorry? Like for the whole project you mean? No set budget upfront, its one of piece by piece deals. When its all done I can let you know.


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Sorry? Like for the whole project you mean? No set budget upfront, its one of piece by piece deals. When its all done I can let you know.


Yes, sorry I wasn't very clear......kinda been thinking about a modest build on my TT


----------



## Gu4rDi4N (Mar 11, 2005)

Good project!!!!


----------



## MÄDDNESSS (Oct 18, 2010)

i wanna see more of this.:laugh::thumbup::beer:


----------



## tiopedro (Jun 6, 2011)

opcorn:


----------



## Trict GTi (Oct 24, 2005)

Updates


----------



## ejg3855 (Sep 23, 2004)

*FV-QR*

He is working on his TT.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

ejg3855 said:


> He is working on his TT.


 No TT here


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

Some harness grafting and repair


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

*rear diff install*

rearstock_1

reardiff


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

*Rear subframe got some reconditioning*


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

*Motor, clutch, trans and turbo reassembled and ready to go back into the car. 

Turbo setup is based off an APR Stage3+ but with a custom upgraded BPT 2871XT billet compressor wheel.*


----------



## tiopedro (Jun 6, 2011)

oh I love where this is going!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

Looks good, will be cool for sure. :beer:


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

ejg3855 said:


> He is working on his TT.


lol eric wrong R18t build thread



[email protected] said:


> No TT here


I am building a TT lol

Tom, he was referencing my R18 thread where I am doing the same thing, you guys are going OE+with yours and I am doing track car.

Similar yet wildly different builds, i am following closely for any problems i may encounter when i got to drop my motor in mine.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

theswoleguy said:


> lol eric wrong R18t build thread
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nvmd, I see what he meant now. Do you have an R18 build thread also Id love to check it out. Looked under your name but didn't see anything


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

[email protected] said:


> nvmd, I see what he meant now. Do you have an R18 build thread also Id love to check it out. Looked under your name but didn't see anything


Can i Still party with you guys?  title doesn't make it obvious 

and why:

It finally happened... Living dangerously comes to end!


----------



## VRT (Dec 8, 2001)

nice build


----------



## dubjager (Dec 9, 2004)

Wow, I've always liked the idea of a 1.8T+AWD. Looking forward to seeing everything you do! opcorn:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

Got the motor bolted into the car.


----------



## travis_gli (Jan 31, 2008)

opcorn:

(its nice to see a beautiful piece of machinery not go to the scrap yard to rot and rather saved)


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

Had 4Ever Kustoms do a wrinkle red powder coat on the valve cover





Also had them powder coat our APTuning large plenum intake manifold. We are gonna wait to put this on until after the car is 100% as we want to have legit before and after dyno numbers.


----------



## MÄDDNESSS (Oct 18, 2010)

ooooo. you fancy huh. hahaha.
looking good.:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

MÄDDNESSS said:


> ooooo. you fancy huh. hahaha.
> looking good.:thumbup::thumbup:


lol had to spice it up a little bit

other wise its just another mk4 all wheel drive 1.8T lol


----------



## binturbo (May 24, 2010)

So what engine code 1.8t did you end up using? Did you settle on using the 5-speed TT tranny?

As far as wiring goes did you splice the 1.8t harness into the R32 dash harness? 

Im gathering parts to do a similar swap. I want to do an AWP for the VVT and probably go Frankenturbo.


----------



## vdubbinn8611 (Apr 14, 2008)

wow cool build.....Ill be watching. :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

binturbo said:


> So what engine code 1.8t did you end up using? Did you settle on using the 5-speed TT tranny?
> 
> As far as wiring goes did you splice the 1.8t harness into the R32 dash harness?
> 
> Im gathering parts to do a similar swap. I want to do an AWP for the VVT and probably go Frankenturbo.


Just standard awp

We didn't settle on the 5spd, we used it on purpose as it has better ratios

there shouldn't be any splicing into the dash harness, 95% of it will plug in. What does need splice (or re-pinned) should only be the big plug by the battery I believe


----------



## Mr.Tan (Jun 9, 2004)

thats a nice looking intake manifold. is it something you guys regularly produce?


----------



## MÄDDNESSS (Oct 18, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> lol had to spice it up a little bit
> 
> other wise its *just* another mk4 all wheel drive 1.8T lol


:laugh::laugh:


----------



## babarber (Nov 3, 2008)

subscribed :thumbup:


----------



## binturbo (May 24, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Just standard awp
> 
> We didn't settle on the 5spd, we used it on purpose as it has better ratios
> 
> there shouldn't be any splicing into the dash harness, 95% of it will plug in. What does need splice (or re-pinned) should only be the big plug by the battery I believe


For some reason I thought you were debating whether to use the 5spd or the 6spd. My mistake. 

I assume since you used an AWP the VVT will be functional. What ecu are you using?

Awesome build. Very excited to see the end result.


----------



## VW1990CORRADO (Sep 30, 2000)

the way the r32 should have come


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

binturbo said:


> For some reason I thought you were debating whether to use the 5spd or the 6spd. My mistake.
> 
> I assume since you used an AWP the VVT will be functional. What ecu are you using?
> 
> Awesome build. Very excited to see the end result.


 Just a '02+ wideband ecu, I believe I put a "SK" from an '04 GTI as its just the first one I grabbed


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

More pictures. Main thing being the rear is back together and in the car.


----------



## ZG86 (Sep 17, 2006)

love this build :thumbup:


----------



## MÄDDNESSS (Oct 18, 2010)

SOOO jealous. 

can i have it after your done?:laugh: 
i'll come pick it up.:laugh:


----------



## EUROmullet18T (Mar 13, 2010)

very interesting build, this would be my dream car. cant wait to see how this turns out.


----------



## Budsdubbin (Jul 14, 2008)

I thought you were going with a gt30? I see disco potato :screwy:


----------



## ZG86 (Sep 17, 2006)

Budsdubbin said:


> I thought you were going with a gt30? I see disco potato :screwy:


 If i remember correctly they are trying to keep lag to a minimum..


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

MÄDDNESSS said:


> SOOO jealous.
> 
> can i have it after your done?:laugh:
> i'll come pick it up.:laugh:


 Everything is for sale........for the right price.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

Budsdubbin said:


> I thought you were going with a gt30? I see disco potato :screwy:


 Didn't your mom ever teach you its whats on the inside that matters?


----------



## travis_gli (Jan 31, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Didn't your mom ever teach you its whats on the inside that matters?


 Don't worry Tom it's a beautiful build. Keep it up! :thumbup: I wanna see this car down at Summit Point next year. :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

travis_gli said:


> Don't worry Tom it's a beautiful build. Keep it up! :thumbup: I wanna see this car down at Summit Point next year. :thumbup:


 Oh not worried i was joking in that it just looks like a disco potato but thats not whats inside of it


----------



## babarber (Nov 3, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Everything is for sale........for the right price.


 whats the right price?


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

The only bummer on the cold side is the silly two bolt flange you need to put on. Been there done that. The only upside is the 3" bolt-on inlet will be awesome if you go that route :thumbup: 
Keep it up, looking forward to seeing this done!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

d-bot said:


> The only bummer on the cold side is the silly two bolt flange you need to put on. Been there done that. The only upside is the 3" bolt-on inlet will be awesome if you go that route :thumbup:
> Keep it up, looking forward to seeing this done!


 true but we plan on using most of the APR hardware which gives an almost OEM looking finished product


----------



## babarber (Nov 3, 2008)

i dont think im going to get a price i would definitely love to buy this thing :laugh:


----------



## MÄDDNESSS (Oct 18, 2010)

hey so, does one have to fab a tunnel for the drive shaft? or just a little custom hammer time? or does it just fit right in?


----------



## Dub-Nub (Sep 27, 2005)

where did you guys get the firewall heatshield that sits behind turbo? looks new


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

MÄDDNESSS said:


> hey so, does one have to fab a tunnel for the drive shaft? or just a little custom hammer time? or does it just fit right in?


 It was an R32 it already has a driveshaft in the tunnel


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

*Got a bunch done this week. Got most of the turbo kit on, deleted a bunch of emissions components(for off road use only obviously), injectors installed, intake manifold installed, interior pretty much back together and a bunch of odds and ends. 

*


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> true but we plan on using most of the APR hardware which gives an almost OEM looking finished product


Nice push on the project Tom. Is the plan to also use APR software on this?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

d-bot said:


> Nice push on the project Tom. Is the plan to also use APR software on this?


Nah probably gonna go a different route as we are going beyond the standard stage3+ turbo and want more power


----------



## travis_gli (Jan 31, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Nah probably gonna go a different route as we are going beyond the standard stage3+ turbo and want more power


:thumbup:


----------



## VOLKSGLI (Mar 31, 2012)

Looking good keep up the nice work!!:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Choppa6 (Jan 9, 2009)

opcorn:opcorn:


----------



## MÄDDNESSS (Oct 18, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> It was an R32 it already has a driveshaft in the tunnel


OH! ok.
looking good fellas.:thumbup:


----------



## T-Boy (Jul 16, 2003)

Need to start looking for a r32 shell....


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

*Interior is pretty much all back together*











*Calipers recoated so they don't clash with the red engine parts*


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

Calipers re-assembled


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

Been busy at the shop so havent had much time to work on the car but forgot to post up these pics of the Tyrolsport caliper stiffening kit


----------



## DBVeeDB (Aug 3, 2007)

those calipers look great. :thumbup:


----------



## VOLKSGLI (Mar 31, 2012)

Nice job:thumbup:


----------



## MÄDDNESSS (Oct 18, 2010)

i was looking at that caliper stiffening kit the other day.
does it really make that big of a difference?


----------



## rex_racer (May 19, 2001)

MÄDDNESSS said:


> i was looking at that caliper stiffening kit the other day.
> does it really make that big of a difference?


I was skeptical and thought that new rubber bushings would be all I ever needed. I ended up getting a kit for free and put it in when my stock bushings were worn. They made a world of difference. Compared to the stock pedal feel w/ fresh bushings even, the brake feel and modulation is much improved. The brake pedal also got a bit firmer.


----------



## rodgertherabit (Apr 16, 2009)

rex_racer said:


> I was skeptical and thought that new rubber bushings would be all I ever needed. I ended up getting a kit for free and put it in when my stock bushings were worn. They made a world of difference. Compared to the stock pedal feel w/ fresh bushings even, the brake feel and modulation is much improved. The brake pedal also got a bit firmer.


Yeah, I loved em when I had my .:R Brakes


----------



## MÄDDNESSS (Oct 18, 2010)

rex_racer said:


> I was skeptical and thought that new rubber bushings would be all I ever needed. I ended up getting a kit for free and put it in when my stock bushings were worn. They made a world of difference. Compared to the stock pedal feel w/ fresh bushings even, the brake feel and modulation is much improved. The brake pedal also got a bit firmer.


 even WITH rebuilt calipers? 




rodgertherabit said:


> Yeah, I loved em when I had my .:R Brakes


 
are you cars track or DDs? both? 
im thinking about getting the kit for my DD. just wondering if it'll really be worth it.


----------



## rex_racer (May 19, 2001)

MÄDDNESSS said:


> even WITH rebuilt calipers?
> 
> are you cars track or DDs? both?
> im thinking about getting the kit for my DD. just wondering if it'll really be worth it.


 The pedal feel and modulation never felt that good from the factory. I was actually quite surprised at how noticeable a difference it made, I've had the kit sitting on my shelf for clear over a year thinking it would not make much of a difference. It was clearly noticeable after installation. My car is both a DD and a autox/track car. I have custom Ground Control/Advance Design shocks, if that helps put things into perspective. Keep in mind I live on the West Coast and salt and snow is not an issue for me. Tyrol does offer a corrosion resistant kit however. 

If you're looking at it from the most cost effective/conscious effort I would simply check if your pads are wearing evenly. If not then you would have to put in new bushings anyhow. Personally I do think they are worth it. I have noticed abnormal wear and an odd pedal feel on the MKV TDi daily and am thinking of putting a kit on that car as well.


----------



## MÄDDNESSS (Oct 18, 2010)

West Coast too here. SoCal. 
ik if i have uneven pad wear or not, havnt checked in a few months. but last time i did look, i didnt notice anything odd. just seems like the pedal is softer than it use to be. last time i did my brakes, i upgraded to TTQ front brakes. kept stock rears. but will be upgrading to the BFI BBK, sooner than later. 
anyways, 
idk if its me getting use to them or if the bushings wearing out. everything looks good. but my brake pedal seems to have gotten softer. so im thinking about rebuilding my brakes and adding this stiffening kit. 

does anybody know if the calipers are the same between the 20thAE GTI and the TTQ? 
same stiffening kit, right? 

also, where do i find a caliper rebuild kit?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

MÄDDNESSS said:


> does anybody know if the calipers are the same between the 20thAE GTI and the TTQ?
> same stiffening kit, right?
> 
> also, where do i find a caliper rebuild kit?


If I remember correctly all mk3/mk4 11.3"/12.3" calipers are the same after '96

Not sure if there is rebuild kits, we had to buy all the pieces separate from the dealer.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

Front calipers installed with ecs stainless lines, and Hawk ceramic pads


----------



## 87vr6 (Jan 17, 2002)

MÄDDNESSS said:


> does anybody know if the calipers are the same between the 20thAE GTI and the TTQ? same stiffening kit, right? also, where do i find a caliper rebuild kit?


Yes, as said below, all the 288/312 sized brakes use the same calipers and pads. Carriers and rotors are different.

Rebuild kits are just piston seals, and yes, they are available
http://www.mjmautohaus.com/catalog/...r_Rebuild_Kit_Front_Pair_OEM&products_id=4893

http://www.mjmautohaus.com/catalog/...Caliper_Rebuild_Kit_Rear_OEM&products_id=1272

And if you don't want to use the tyrolsport kit (I don't know why you wouldn't though...)
http://www.mjmautohaus.com/catalog/...Caliper_Rebuild_Kit_Rear_OEM&products_id=1272

You can find all that stuff here too, if you prefer something else (I prefer GAP)
http://www.germanautoparts.com/Volkswagen/Golf/Brake




[email protected] said:


> If I remember correctly all mk3/mk4 11.3"/12.3" calipers are the same after '96
> 
> Not sure if there is rebuild kits, we had to buy all the pieces separate from the dealer.



Sorry to thread jack, I just thought I should help him (and others) out with that...


----------



## MÄDDNESSS (Oct 18, 2010)

87vr6 said:


> Yes, as said below, all the 288/312 sized brakes use the same calipers and pads. Carriers and rotors are different.
> 
> Rebuild kits are just piston seals, and yes, they are available
> http://www.mjmautohaus.com/catalog/...r_Rebuild_Kit_Front_Pair_OEM&products_id=4893
> ...


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
hell ya it does. everything i was looking for. thanks.:beer:


----------



## 87vr6 (Jan 17, 2002)

What's the latest on this?? I'm still curious as to how the 5-speed O2M drives with this setup in regards to the gearing/power.


----------



## firhenheit2007 (Feb 14, 2012)

man u have the balls that is big project !opcorn:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

Nothing much recently to be honest. It has been so crazy busy here lately we have not really done much other some odds and ends. 

Got a front bumper and got it painted. Made a MAF housing to fit like oem(same principal as the APR) but the correct size for UM tuning. Mounted the front mount, etc. 

Ill try to get some pics posted up.


----------



## 3WheelnGTi (Jan 19, 2008)

Any updates???? opcorn:


----------



## Bierce IV (Apr 5, 2010)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## mk4.kris (Feb 7, 2013)

Ohmylanta!


----------



## 87vr6 (Jan 17, 2002)

3WheelnGTi said:


> Any updates???? opcorn:


Yea.. Anything?


----------



## Mikey_M (Jul 5, 2011)

Any updates? opcorn:

Final costs?


----------



## r32vw04 (Dec 16, 2008)

well i'm doing this same swap. donor car is driving over this weekend and the R is coming apart. The next weekend going back together, I do have a couple questions if the owner of the R is willing to advise me a little bit. I have the donor car and the audi 1.8tt 225 bellhousing already so will I need a 1.8t clutch or a R clutch? seems R clutch with the 02j trany but would love some advisement. The reason for my build is rod 3 or 4 didn't want to be with the rest of the rods and broke out the front of the motor while driving on twisty back country roads. feel free to throw in any thoughts too, help me make a monster come to life! I need to know what internals to get to hit 350-400hp, I want some real power this motor, R motor was fun but..... lacked power imo. Thx

:beer:


----------



## 87vr6 (Jan 17, 2002)

*FV-QR*

You will need a 240mm clutch meant for 4cyl O2M. In other words, TT, 20ths, 337. Not the VR6 one...

You should probably search and read stuff in this forum for more advice on the motor.


----------



## r32vw04 (Dec 16, 2008)

Yup got it on the motor already... Thank god i dont need an R clutch, a lot of money for stage 2 or 3 kit. Trany needs this piece I bought on Saturday installed and its a R trany with Audi tt 225hp bell housing. I took the R apart yesterday and donor car coming apart today. I have a professional shop kinda helping me do this in my garage. Can't wait til I get to see the motor. 



87vr6 said:


> You will need a 240mm clutch meant for 4cyl O2M. In other words, TT, 20ths, 337. Not the VR6 one...
> 
> You should probably search and read stuff in this forum for more advice on the motor.


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

How is the haldex going to be controlled?


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

By the haldex controller and Abs like factory. Ecu didn't control Haldex

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## davespence20 (Apr 21, 2013)

This is cool stuff :thumbup:


----------



## Dub'tastic (Dec 25, 2007)

nice build.... I used a eurospec light weight flywheel set up for a VR in my 1.8t and changed the trans to a 2.0 trans


----------



## MetzgerMKIV (Dec 13, 2010)

just found this thread. wow! great work on a car that would have been left to be picked apart. love it. giving me some ideas. has anyone ever swapped a 2.0T?


----------



## .T.o.n.y. (Apr 3, 2003)

:heart::heart:


----------



## 87vr6 (Jan 17, 2002)

*FV-QR*

It would be really awesome to see some kind of update on this.


----------



## audis3gr (Feb 23, 2009)

did you use the dxw gearbox,is it stronger than the 6spd?
the gears lookd bigger snd stronger than the 02m 6spd?


----------



## 3WheelnGTi (Jan 19, 2008)

87vr6 said:


> It would be really awesome to see some kind of update on this.


Agreed!! Any update?


----------



## .T.o.n.y. (Apr 3, 2003)

3WheelnGTi said:


> Agreed!! Any update?


x3


----------



## 87vr6 (Jan 17, 2002)

So any closure on this?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

.T.o.n.y. said:


> x3





3WheelnGTi said:


> Agreed!! Any update?





87vr6 said:


> So any closure on this?


Was put on the back burner for while as we were just so busy, but actually had a meeting some projects the other day and was going to update probably this weekend. Just waiting on some parts that will be here today and gonna finish up the divorced downpipe and get it put back together and should be about ready to run. :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

Here is an update. Did a custom divorced downpipe.


----------



## formerly silveratljetta (Feb 6, 2007)

Divorced Downpipe that is actually pretty cool. Should help with flow a lot


----------



## All_Euro (Jul 20, 2008)

Love this thread - nice work on the downpipe :thumbup:

Most of your pics are gone btw...


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

All_Euro said:


> Love this thread - nice work on the downpipe :thumbup:
> 
> Most of your pics are gone btw...


Yea when I get a chance I have to go through them, I think some werent pulled from flickr for some reason.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

Picture should all be fixed.


----------



## krafty-max (Aug 14, 2010)

Thats it. this thread has convinced me to buy a salvage r32:beer: going to auction. OYEAH and any updates? that divorced down pipe looks to be the ish' !!!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

Saturday we went through all the fluids, checked over every nut and bolt, etc to make sure all bases were covered. 

It's running now, I'm proud to say it fired up first try no problem, no cel, no leaks, nothing. Figured it was pretty straight forward of a swap, but given the issues with the car previously I was expecting some kind of glitch, like maybe I got a wire crossed in the harness or a leak something, but nada, knock on wood usually dont get this lucky on something modified to this extent. Only problem actually is a fault for the steering angle sensor, once the roads are a little better Ill try taking it for a drive and see if it will reset. 

Otherwise just a couple odds and ends to finish and it will be ready for some shows.


----------



## 87vr6 (Jan 17, 2002)

And dyno sheets, and I'm still interested in seeing how the 5 speed O2M matches with the power band. Let me take it for a spin at H2Oi? I'll reciprocate with mine. :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

87vr6 said:


> And dyno sheets, and I'm still interested in seeing how the 5 speed O2M matches with the power band. Let me take it for a spin at H2Oi? I'll reciprocate with mine. :beer:


lol I just started it Saturday for the first time and probably has like 20 minutes of run time maybe. Hasn't even been out of the garage yet so dyno thus far


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

Divorced internal WG downpipe? Don't see that on the boards too often :thumbup:


----------



## mainstayinc (Oct 4, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> Saturday we went through all the fluids, checked over every nut and bolt, etc to make sure all bases were covered.
> 
> It's running now, I'm proud to say it fired up first try no problem, no cel, no leaks, nothing. Figured it was pretty straight forward of a swap, but given the issues with the car previously I was expecting some kind of glitch, like maybe I got a wire crossed in the harness or a leak something, but nada, knock on wood usually dont get this lucky on something modified to this extent. Only problem actually is a fault for the steering angle sensor, once the roads are a little better Ill try taking it for a drive and see if it will reset.
> 
> Otherwise just a couple odds and ends to finish and it will be ready for some shows.


I'm glad to see the R18 finally running! I saw this car in person about two years ago when AP Tuning installed my race gearset. The car was on the lift behind where Michael does all the transmission work. I asked him about the car and he said that progress was somewhat slow. Nonetheless, the car was super clean and stunning at that time. It doesn't suprise me that the car started up first try. Ryan, Tom and Michael were very accomodating and worked with me to get exactly what I wanted. I opted for a shorter R/P to stretch out their race gearset. This combination is perfect and so far has been bullet proof. Hopefully, it can hold up to some N2O this spring/summer.


----------



## MÄDDNESSS (Oct 18, 2010)

*FV-QR*

This is still happening?

Damn.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)




----------



## MÄDDNESSS (Oct 18, 2010)

*FV-QR*

Very nice.


----------



## 87vr6 (Jan 17, 2002)

[email protected] said:


>


Ahh yes, I remember the first time I heard mine start up as an R20


----------



## krafty-max (Aug 14, 2010)

R20? Did you swap in a 2.0?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

krafty-max said:


> R20? Did you swap in a 2.0?


I believe his is a 2.0 20v, 20th, converted to awd


----------



## stevemannn (Apr 17, 2008)

very impressed with how factory that looks. :thumbup:


----------



## shaft6s9 (Oct 11, 2008)

What exh system is that sounds well nice.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

shaft6s9 said:


> What exh system is that sounds well nice.


We had B&B do their R32 exhaust but custom with 3", then we had to do custom hangers and mid pipe to get everything together. No cat or resonator.


----------

